# First Cycle - TBOL ONLY - Very Detailed - PHARMACOMSTORE



## Harrymitch2009 (Jan 15, 2018)

Hello guys, first post on here so go easy on me

First a little background, started weight training around 6 years ago at 17 years old (now 23) weighing 60kg/ 130lbs. Over the years I've managed to bulk up to 81.7kg/ 180lbs at 5'11. Nothing superhuman and not at 8% percent body fat (more like 12-15%) but in my mind good progress considering how I'm a fully fledged ectomorph and all the males in my family are extremely skinny and weak. To put in context my first session in the gym bench pressing the bar was a struggle. It took me months to build up to a 40kg bench press and at the time i thought i was the man lol.

Anyway, current stats I'm currently at 81.7kg/ 180lbs at 5'11 sitting around 15-18% body fat. I've built some okay strength over that time.

Bench - 120kg x 3

OHP - 80kg x 5

Front Squat - 120kg x10

Back Squat - 160 x 2

Deadlift - 200 x 1

Norhing record breaking but okay for your average gym rat. Stupidly like a true gym bro my first 2 and half years in the gym i skipped legs. And my first 6 months i only trained chest. Yes i know 17 year old me was a complete moron.

However, the past 4 years weight training has become an obsession for me and my knowledge of training and nutrition has increased greatly and I'm always trying to learn and expand that knowledge. I'm currently at university studying Physiotherapy which is aiding me in understanding the body's biomechanics and inner workings.

Now all the background infos been said I can discuss my first steroid cycle!

My goal of this cycle was to add around 4-8kg in lean tissue with limited sides. Just so you know my goal isn't to be a 250lb bodybuilding. My ideal is probabaly around 200-210lbs, fairly lean and I'm in no rush to get there.

Now I made sure I researched anything and everything to do with a whole range of different compounds, PCT's, AI's etc for around 8 months before purchasing any product.

After much research I decided on a Tbol only cycle. NOW I know this is a very controversial, and many believe its a ridiculous notion to run an oral only cycle as it will suppress and may even shut down your natural production of testosterone leading to many negative side effects. I agree with this but I have my reasons, so hear me out.

I decided on only running Tbol because:

1. Very mild in the way of side effects

2. No water weight, dry gains

3. Steady weight gain (wasn't looking to blow up over night)

4. I'd seen previous logs of tbol as an oral only cycle with good results.

5. Keepable gains following PCT

6. Isn't too harsh on suppressing or shutting down natural test.

But most importantly I believe I'll be in the steroid game for many years to come. And due to this I want too understand how each compound effects my body so I can have the clearest idea of what each drug does to me. If I were to run many compounds at once it may be hard to determine what's doing what.

For PCT I have Clomid only. I'd read people saying no PCT would be needed but I'm not willing to take a risk like that so wanted to boost my test levels quick to help keep the gains. I'd run 100mg for the first 3 days then 50mg for the remanding of the packer. Around 2 and a half weeks.

Now I kept a week by week log on my phone discussing dosages and calorie intake. I'll post it below.

16/11/17 81.7kg tbol 30mg first day then 40mg a day for the remaining week. Eating around 3000 net cals on workout days and 2500-3000 net cals on non workout days

23/11/17 83kg tbol 50mg for the week. 3000 net cals on workout days and 3000 net cals on non workout days

30/11/17 85kg going to keep dose and calories the same as previous week as weight gain was steady. 50mg, 3200 net cals on workout days and 3000 net cals on non workout days.

7/12/17 85.1kg upping dose to 60mg and 3250-3500 net cals on workout and non workout days

14/12/17 86.1kg upping dose to 70mg. Upping cals too 3750-4000 net cals for workout days and 3000-3500 net cals for non workout days

22/12/17 87.3kg happy considering have been down with the flu and have missed one or two sessions. However kept workouts I did do very intense and kept calories although probably fell short of about 300-500cals per day. This week will keep dose and calories the same. 70mg. 3750-4000 net cal on workout days and 3000-3500 net cal on non workout days.

28/12/17 87.4kg. upping dose for final week up to 80mg. Will keep calories same as previous week.

4/1/17 89.2kg at final weigh in

As you can see I decided to pirymid the dosages so I could monitor the effects and sides effects I encountered. I had very steady gains in muscle and strength with almost no fat added.

At the end of the cycle I'd added 7.5kg of lean mass in an 8 week period!

I know this was lean mass as before my cycle I made the effort of taking measuremts of my arms, calf's, legs, chest and waist. In this period I gained 0.7 inches to both my arms, 1.3 inches to my chest, 1.1 inches to my legs, 0.5 inches to my calf's and no gain to my waist. Not too bad for only 8 weeks.

Now I'll duscuss the pros and cons of Tbol only.

Pros:

No water rention. Muscle hardness and fullness increase. Strength increase (was repping previous 3rpm of back squats for 10 at the end). Increased vascuality. Nutrition partitioning effects. Initial libido increase (although decreased at the end, will discuss). Increased recovery. Improved my minor back acne and face pimples. No hair loss.

Cons:

Expensive. Found I was very dry and urinitating a lot so had to up water intake. Occasionally painful back pumps. Decreased libido for the last 3 weeks (this could be dose dependant. Could still get an erection but was never in the mood for sex). Feel as if it was straining my liver and kidneys, this is because I could physically feel my liver straining for the last 3 weeks. Decreased appetite.

As a whole I enjoyed this cycle very much. I am happy with the gains as like I said before I was only looking for a small weight gain I could maintain naturally until my first injectable cycle. And now finishing PCT and remeasuring my muscles I appear to have lost nothing at all! Which I'm thrilled at. However if I were to redo this cycle, I believe the sweet spot for dosages is either 50 or 60mg a day split into AM and PM. This is the dosage I felt the best with the least sides. I don't believe 80mg gave me much more than 50mg did but it did start to give me side effects. Very minimal side effects but still.

For those interested I used pharmacomstore products from there website. Now ofcourse purchasing steroids from an online source seems incredibly risky and I did a lot of digging on forums and review sites before making this decision. However I can categorically say I will be using them again. The product purity is amazing. The company is extremely professional with amazing fast communication and even postage. Around 2 weeks for international shipping for me. The packaging is extremely discreet. I will post an image of what I received so you can see how discreet and we'll packaged the product is.

hopefully I've gone into a good amount of detail on everything but please feel free to ask questions! I'll be happy to answer


----------



## fraser1133 (Jun 21, 2017)

Recently started a Tbol and test e cycle,

gone with 60mg split dose a day gone with balkan Tbol and sis test ,

Must admit so far no problems and into day 8 and starting to feel stronger seems the Tbol is just kicking in , will update after 4 weeks


----------



## Harrymitch2009 (Jan 15, 2018)

Fraser1133

sounds great man. I'm looking forward to combining Tbol with test and seeing its full benefits while avoiding some of the minor side effects I encountered (only at a higher dose of 80mg ED however). 60mg seems like a great dose for my experience.

I found the gains were very dry and kept my muscles feeling and looking full and rounded, absolutely no water!

Keep us updated!


----------

